# humping??????!!!!!!!



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

Do female rats [for want of a better word] hump???
This is the first time ive witnessed it but my 7 week old girlie definatly humps like a male rattie on my other female rattie....
I keep checking for bobble wottsitts incase its actualy a very late developing male but shes definatly got a doofa. [foofoo, vajaja]
8O


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

I can't help you here as I have two boys, I just had to congratulate you on making me laugh!

Bobble wottsitts, doofa. haha.


Sorry to seemingly make light of your problem.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Female rats do hump. Its a dominance thing. As long as no one seems to be harming each other I wouldn't worry


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

lol phobie, had to know what to call 'em.....

thanks poppyseed, doesnt cause any problems,hunni just walks away with the baby clinging on her back!...
I just found it weird cos it seem like such a 'male action'...i was begining to wonder


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

my friends girlies do that, but strangely my boys dont..ah well i guess there genderbenders!

oh btw doofa. [foofoo, vajaja] bobble wottsitts!lol made me laugh for a good long time


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

Glad it wasn't just me!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

You will often see girls humping another girl when she is in heat too


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Haha 2 girls hump? Never mind dont think about it


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

The only girls I've know to hump each other are the 4 sisters I have...They run around the bed going go-go at each other when they're in heat. My sister, bless her, thought at first they played piggy-back


----------



## taralyncouture (Aug 23, 2007)

well the really strange thing is my older female doesnt hump my other female, she humps ME, hahaha


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

taralyncouture said:


> well the really strange thing is my older female doesnt hump my other female, she humps ME, hahaha


LOL thats hilarious :lol:


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

We have 7 rats at my house right now, and they ALL hump one another... it's really funny to see when one of the girls will hump a girl that was already humping someone else... they just start a little hump train!


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

madeittothemoon said:


> We have 7 rats at my house right now, and they ALL hump one another... it's really funny to see when one of the girls will hump a girl that was already humping someone else... they just start a little hump train!


lmao!!
thanks for the image.
:lol:


----------

